# Florida Sheriff Report



## dirty tools (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks like Florida has a sheriff  like Arizona has, the Polk County Florida Sheriff, Grady Judd. He told a reporter, "You kill a policeman it means no arrest, no Miranda rights, no negotiations, nothing but as many bullets as we can shoot into you, period." 
An illegal alien, in Polk County, Florida, who got pulled over in a routine traffic stop, ended up "executing" the deputy who stopped him. The deputy was shot eight times, including once behind his right ear at close range. Another deputy was wounded and a police dog killed. The murderer was found hiding in a wooded area. As soon as he took a shot at the SWAT team, officers opened fire on him.


They hit the guy 68 times. Naturally, the liberal media went nuts and asked why they had to shoot the poor, undocumented immigrant 68 times. Sheriff Grady Judd told the Orlando Sentinel: "Because that's all the ammunition we had."

Now, is that just about the all-time greatest answer or what! The Coroner also reported that the illegal alien died of natural causes

When asked by a reporter how that could be, since there were 68 bullet wounds in his body, he simply replied: (BEST QUOTE ever) "When you are shot 68 times, you are naturally gonna die."


----------



## jpfabricator (Apr 3, 2016)

We need more people with no BS attitudes like that.


Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## hermetic (Apr 3, 2016)

Team America, World Police!


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 3, 2016)

" Died of natural causes " ??? Sounds more like lead poisoning !!


----------



## kvt (Apr 3, 2016)

I truly agree,   your are naturally going to die when you get shot like that.  And the cops were short on ammo if that was all the swat team had.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 3, 2016)

Yep, the story is true and just as good as when I first heard it - over ten years ago.


----------



## JPigg55 (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh boy, a political discussion time bomb discussion !!!



kvt said:


> And the cops were short on ammo if that was all the swat team had.


....or they need a little more target practice.

The stated facts being true, I believe this animal got what he deserved. I just wish the same were true for individuals.
Most places, if this scum had broken in to your house and killed/executed a family member and you had unloaded "All the ammunition you had" into him", you would have been arrested, charged, and most likely convicted of murder. 
I believe our court system is broken coddling criminals at the tax payers expense and releasing them back into society to do it again all to keep the public in fear to empower the political machine.


----------



## kvt (Apr 3, 2016)

I agree look at some of the places over seas that have real tought laws and prison  systems,   Less crime.   Here it seems that the person that commits the crime has more rights than the person the crime was committed against.   Also prisoners seem to have more rights and benefits than a low income person on the street.


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 3, 2016)

The criminal justice system isn't broken, its been in the toilet for years.  Trust me 20 yrs
on the police dept , 5yrs of those were court officer.  And you would not believe what
goes on in the back room of the court house.  DA's & attorneys I'll give you this case
if you catch more fish than me.??  So, I could care less its their game-I still get a 
pay check.  Poor kid gets busted for a spent 1/4" roach.  Do you know how much
time and people risking their lives with something comes from nature out of the
ground?  No I never smoked it, but why isn't potatoes or tomatoes illegal?
Ask about prohibition?  And  who got rich on that one.  I didn't do well with drugs
in the academy still can't tell a Marianna plant from poison ivy..  Don't get me wrong
but meth labs. is a whole different story.  That football player here still back in forth
in court still pleading innocent.?   His gun, His prints on gun, victim buried in a box
5 yrs ago HELLO ?   Boston bomber case still going on.  Young people no legs on them
attorney lair's  getting deep pockets.  The sob that was found in the boat, who now has
medical, clean clothes, 3 squares a day, better than me;  I would have dropped him like
a brick, that's  done- no wasted court time.  How true, home invasion and I clock the
crook one way or another I will go to court.  So I trained my boy,  come on in, I'll
run my laser up their face and the cat will rearrange their face in a second...
sorry for the rant for showing my age.   Arrest a cat?  I don't think so......


----------

